# Drift Ghost HD help req'd...



## Possu (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

First post on this forum, hoping someone can help:

I've got a helmet mounted Ghost that use for skiing and offroad motorcycle riding, I'm happy with the camera but the only issue I have is wind roar at speeds, it ruins the video's. 

How can I reduce this background noise, is there a way of sticking a bit of foam over the microphone on the camera?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winds are always going to come in on the mic. I've never seen it not for any helmet cam. I can't say any of my videos have been ruined either. Edit out sounds, replace with music. Generally speaking the sounds of you skiing, mountain biking, whatever, make your video suck. Axe it...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Possu said:


> How can I reduce this background noise, is there a way of sticking a bit of foam over the microphone on the camera?


A common trick used on the contour's is to put a small piece of masking tape over the microphone hole, what this effectively does is stop the wind from catching at the inlet for the microphone, and while it will still catch some noise, it should allow most other sound through without so much wind.

Try it and let me know if it works please...  Always good to find out the result on different equipment for future reference...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And maybe Baconzoo will see this and have some advice to answer your question directly. Since I don't have a Ghost I can't say if you can turn the mic off or not. Again though, any decent video editing software should make it super easy to remove the sound recorded with the video.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You can turn the mic off. We always have ours off.


----------



## Possu (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

I don't want to lose the engine sound completely, I've just reduced the sensitivity of the mike to minimum and will try it this weekend. If that doesn't work, I'll increase sensitivity but cover the mike.

Here are the videos I was talking about, both are quite boring although there are falls at the 6.00 min in the first and at 2.20 and 16.20 in the second.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x46GbOUv0co

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iF8VlzHAo

Tried embedding the clips but failed - any ideas?


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

You need to only put the characters after the = sign in between the youtube embed code.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Possu said:


> I've got a helmet mounted Ghost that use for skiing


If it's a skiing video it is going to suck anyway with or without the wind


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously ditch sound for the most part. Edit your clips down to a song or two at most. Unless you are some super bad ass like xavier, travis rice or our very own cro_reps, you are not going to hold our attention for that long. Put in the best edit out the rest. 

Recorded sound only works if you got something funny or gnarly.


----------

